

Ask HN: Best sites online to sell tshirts? - geuis

I've only used Cafepress a couple years ago to make a tshirt for myself. I have something in mind to sell (I have a design that I want to upload) in an online marketplace. I have experience with Cafepress and started looking at Zazzle, but I figured it would be a good idea to ask for some advice from other folks that might have better recommendations.
======
dclaysmith
I woke up w/ an idea for a t-shirt and have been looking into this all morning
so hope this thread gets some traction.

I was wondering if there was a way to use KickStarter.com to handle the
business side of things. The reward would be the t-shirt and you would
insulate yourself from risk.

I found this site <http://yque.com/tshirtprinting2.html> that gives a starting
point on what it would cost.

I was also thinking about how you could use Amazon's fulfillment service. It
would cut into profits but save some hassles.

I was thinking, use KickStarter for a 2 week run with a goal that would be
sort of a breakeven profitability mark (using those costs above). If it
doesn't hit the goal, you cancel orders. If it does, you order the shirts from
a place like the link above and have them drop shipped to Amazon for
fulfillment and then have them sent out.

~~~
geuis
I don't think its even that complicated. There are lots of companies online
that actually do that business already. My question is more towards which one
offers better quality and service.

------
iworkforthem
SpreadShirt, Zazzle and CafePress, all allow you to print t-shirts without
keeping inventory. The profit margin is not large, but it is still good,
considering you just have to focus on the design only.

You have to consider the materials of the t-shirts used, seems like most of
the folks like t-shirts printed using American Apparel t-shirts.

------
nhangen
At <http://virtuousgiant.com> we take our designs to a local print shop, which
has a minimum order of 12 for screen printed shirts, so we pay about $150 for
12 shirts, which isn't the best margins, but it's not a loss when we sell
them.

------
Dramatize
If you want to promote your t-shirts (or just browse 15,000 tees) I've
recently bought <http://rumplo.com>

I'll be relaunching the site soon. It's great to be finally working on my own
startup.

------
symptic
If you plan on making it a larger operation, check out Austin based
amplifier.com. They were great in producing the LEAN shirts for SXSW and I
believe hey offer print on demand and fulfillment for you.

------
geuis
Ok I decided to use Zazzle for now. Just released an Angry Nerds tshirt,
<http://bit.ly/e9OESa>

~~~
throwawaylegal
Uhh...I think you have a copyright issue here.

